# [UK] Pegasus Blue Inc - wer steckt wohl hinter smartphone-Abzocke?



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2012)

Sehr interessante Details über die um sich greifende Abzocke bei Smartphones enthüllte das Forum "The Scream". Die Spur führt zu einer sehr bekannten Person...

 *'Free App' Smart Phone Fraud-another gravy train for UK Networks and Scammers*

J*H* - seine Firma CYLON LLC sorgte auch hierzulande für Aufregung:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/firma-cylon-llc.27022/




> Counter-Plaintiff City-O-Games.com, LLC is organized under Delaware law and is comprised of one member, *Pegasus Blue* Holdings, LLC. Pegasus Blue Holdings, LLC is comprised of one member, Eye Level Holdings, LLC [_Anmerkung aka-aka: ehemals CYLON LLC_]. Eye Level Holdings, LLC is comprised of two members, New Economic Order, LLC and Saguaro Media, LLC. New Economic Order, LLC is comprised of one member, J.... H...., a resident of Arizona. Saguaro Media, LLC is comprised of one member, the Green Door Trust. The trustees of the Green Door Trust are W.... DeSt..... and J....... DeSt....., residents of Arizona.


 
s.a. google
http://www.google.de/#sclient=psy-ab&hl=de&source=hp&q=cylon "ericsson+ipx"

seit Jahren tauchen seine Firmen im Zusammenhang mit ERICSSON IPX auf. Dort will man wohl nichts dazu lernen... Ich habe doch schon vor Jahren dazu aufgefordert, dass Medien endlich mal bei der sauberen Firma nachfragen, warum dort immer wieder dieselben Gauner abzocken dürfen. ERICSSON IPX und Abzocke - wie lange eigentlich noch, ohne dass es endlich 'mal hinterfragt wird???

Bereits 2010 habe ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass es in UK regelmäßig hohe Strafen gegen ERICSSON IPX gibt
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/uk-regulierer-verhängt-hohe-strafe-gegen-ericsson-ipx-funmobile.27931/#post-285048



> In den letzten 12 Monaten wurden in UK insgesamt 317,000 Pfund an Strafen wegen diverser Regelverstöße im Zusammenhang mit "Downloads per Handy" verhängt, bei denen jeweils Ericsson IPX als Anbieter verwickelt war.
> ...
> Damit summieren sich die Strafen seit 2009 auf fast 400.000 Pfund - nur gegen die Wegelagerer unter den Kunden von Ericsson IPX.


 
In Deutschland hat man von vergleichbaren Maßnahmen gegen Handyabzocke nichts hören und lesen können - wohl aber von vergleichbarer Abzocke dank ERICSSON IPX.

_sorry für die seomotivierten Abstriche in Sachen Lesbarkeit_


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 Februar 2012)

Hier bereits Penman & Sommerlad ("Mirror Investigate") zur PEGASUS BLUE INC, dem "Kunden" von ERICSSON IPX.
http://blogs.mirror.co.uk/investigations/2011/05/young-club-penguin-fans-hit-by.html



> Besides its own investigation, the watchdog received complaints from members of the public who said that the cost of the service was not clear and sometimes it was impossible to cancel it.
> PhonepayPlus ordered the suspension of the service in December. The company behind it, US-based Pegasus Blue Inc agreed, but in March the watchdog found the same site promoting more hints and cheats aimed at fans of Pokemon.
> *Telecoms giant Ericsson, which supplied the phonelines, was fined £50,000 and ordered to refund complainants.*


----------



## Aka-Aka (14 Februar 2012)

kuckt das an


----------

